# Beatles Recommendations



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

People are often telling me how amazing the Beatles are, and I have listened to some of their music. Unfortunately, I haven't found anything that amazes me.
Which songs would you recommend to someone unfamiliar with the Beatles?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Their later stuff. Strawberry Fields Forever, Penny Lane, While My Guitar Gently Weeps, Something...


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> Their later stuff. Strawberry Fields Forever, Penny Lane, While My Guitar Gently Weeps, Something...


Thank you, I haven't tried any of them yet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Listen to the Abbey Road album, and Sgt Pepper.

There's a lot of great songs on the earlier albums too. Norwegian Wood, Eleanor Rigby, In My Life, Day Tripper, Here There & Everywhere, If I Fell, All I've Got To Do, And I Love Her


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I would think that starting with whatever material is on their album _Rubber Soul,_ and anything much thereafter, would be of the greater musical interest to you.

Apart from their being (at least in studio) from that album and on far less ragged and far more polished, that is when the music itself starts to move away from the more standard pop top of the charts genre, i.e. my opinion, when they really began to be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I have listened to some of their music. Unfortunately, I haven't found anything that amazes me.


Which songs so far?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Revolver and Rubber Soul are the two lps to listen to. Imho the Beatles at their peak.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> Revolver and Rubber Soul are the two lps to listen to. Imho the Beatles at their peak.


I agree. Those are my faves too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like these as the top 3 albums:

1) The White Album
2) Let It Be
3) Sgt. Pepper's


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd say you need all of it, but for an introduction the so-called Red and Blue doubles are particularly well chosen collections:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some of their best songs were non-album singles and b-sides:

Yes It Is
I'm Down
Day Tripper
We Can Work It Out
Paperback Writer
Rain
Penny Lane (*)
Strawberry Fields Forever (*)
Baby You're A Rich Man (*)
I Am The Walrus (*)
Lady Madonna
Hey Jude
Revolution '2'

(*) = not an album track in the UK until the US-only Magical Mystery Tour album was released there in 1976.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not really a Beatles fan but do have Abby Road, Sgt. Pepper, and Rubber Soul. All three are great albums. I could see getting a couple more except I have to much other music I listen to and never really get back to the Beatles. 

Try "Come Together". It is my favorite of all Beatles songs.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

"Penny Lane" is probably my favorite Beatles song of all time... has some classical music allusions in it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

_I want you (she's so heavy)_ from "Abbey Road"
_Hey Jude_ from "The Beatles Again" (an album that was not reissued on CD until 2014; album also known as "Hey Jude")


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Some of their best songs were non-album singles and b-sides:
> 
> Yes It Is
> I'm Down
> ...


Available on this collection.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

It's worth noting that The Beatles did not spring fully formed into their best mid period (as exemplified by the recommendations of _Rubber Soul_, _Revolver _and _Sgt Pepper_.)

There is much to enjoy from their earlier period, as I've just rediscovered watching _A Hard Day's Night_ on tv. The film itself is great - quite avant-garde for the time and the subject matter - and full of great tunes...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058182/soundtrack

I particularly like _And I Love Her_, _If I Fell_, _All My Loving_ and _Can't Buy Me Love,_ but as someone raised in a Beatles-mad household, it's in my DNA!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> There is much to enjoy from their earlier period, as I've just rediscovered watching _A Hard Day's Night_ on tv. The film itself is great - quite avant-garde for the time and the subject matter - and full of great tunes...
> !


Recommended. Great movie! And the boys are natural actors and comedians. Makes me a believer in fate. I can't imagine any other young musicians of that period doing a better job of being The Beatles than John, Paul, George and Ringo.

Note: Phil Collins has a cameo role in the movie as a young teenage fan.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

A Hard Day's Night, the movie, is a classic. Very funny and Richard Lester's direction is creative, fully conveying the mayhem and insanity of Beatlemania. He basically let them be themselves. The album was their first with all original material and my personal favorite among their early albums.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> People are often telling me how amazing the Beatles are, and I have listened to some of their music. Unfortunately, I haven't found anything that amazes me.
> Which songs would you recommend to someone unfamiliar with the Beatles?


Everything from "Meet the Beatles" through Abbey Road.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Revolver, Sgt. Pepper's and Abbey Road. The White Album, although some call it uneven, is one of my favorites too. As for individual songs: Eleanor Rigby, She said she said, Hey Bulldog, I'm only sleeping, A Day in the life, For no one, Sexy Sadie, Being for the benefit of Mr. Kite, Getting better, Lovely Rita, I am the Walrus, Dear Prudence, I'm so tired, Something, Golden Slumbers/Carry that weight/The End,.....


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Everything from "Meet the Beatles" through Abbey Road.


This is my favorite recommendation: the entire catalog! :tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

As a fan of classical music and jazz, I have added quite a few Beatles albums to my collection. Aside from the "Blue Box" set of the original Parlophone releases, I have the complete Mono and Stereo CD box sets, and the recently released "remastered" Stereo Vinyl and newest Mono vinyl sets ... as well as quite a few of the individual discs including a lot of the "early Beatles" releases on both LP and CD ....

This stuff is good.

But I must say ... and this is the reason for my post ... if you can, you must listen to the Beatles in Mono from the newly released vinyl LP discs. These are absolutely stunning in their sound. And I seriously am considering that whenever I listen to the Beatles from now on, I will do so via this Mono set of LP discs. Which means I have a huge Beatles collection now available for sale.









When you access the mopheads from Liverpool via mono vinyl albums on a quality turntable set up, you come to realize that it matters not which album you select to play. Each album is a gem in its own way. I wouldn't want to be without any of them. And now I can't live without the mono LPs.


----------



## spike (Jan 9, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> People are often telling me how amazing the Beatles are, and I have listened to some of their music. Unfortunately, I haven't found anything that amazes me.
> Which songs would you recommend to someone unfamiliar with the Beatles?


Hi

Not sure of your age, but I was around when they started and that does make a difference. You may have heard that they changed the music scene and that is certainly true. It could be said that they were a breath of fresh air into the music of the time. It's difficult for me to describe to you today the impact it actually had then but it was quite profound with multiple records in the charts all at the same time both here and in the US. Their style and sound gave rise to a whole new wave of music momentum with the likes of the 'the Mersey Beat', with big names like Elvis' and many others popularity affected by them.

Mustn't forget of course that we are talking about pop music here, that said, it is good pop music.
I have quite a collection (including classical) both vinyl and CD with good examples of sixties, seventies and eighties music most of which I grew up with. What is interesting is that I now find that most of it is now sounds dated and I rarely play any of it, but there is some (which I can count on one hand) of the old stuff that still sounds fresh and for me the Beatles are high on that list. So for me there still something about them that makes them different even today.

The problem is, one cannot expect them to have the same impact on you today as they did on us in those days but you should realise that the music that you have today will in some way have been influenced by their presence. Well that's my opinion anyway.

Try having a good listen to 'The Beatles Love' a compilation engineered by George Martin in 2006.

Hope that helps

Spike

Ps. I do have almost all of the Beatles albums but my favourites are Sgt Pepper, Abbey Road, Revolver and Love.


----------

